# Opinions on Cases i'm considering



## F1reFly (May 31, 2010)

Never owned any of the cube'd cases, but i want something smaller, more sleeker.
My requirements are the full video card size and room for my H50 cooler which needs 120mm fan. I plan to get a micro atx board as i'm tired of tower cases, the looks, size..etc. especially that of my cosmos s which is freaking huge

What do you guys think of these

Lian li v351
LIAN LI PC-V351B Black Aluminum MicroATX Desktop C...

AeroCool qx 2000
AeroCool Qx-2000 Black SECC 0.6mm MicroATX Cube To...

Apevia qpack
APEVIA X-QPACK2-BK/500 Black Aluminum Body/ Front ...


so far, i kinda like the look of the Aerocool the best and its flip design. Lian Li has an extra 120mm fan, but i hate its side optical drives, wasnt for that, i'd go with it, Apevia has a nice side plexi panel....what do you guys think is best in both function and aesthetics? or do cube cases suck for high end rigs?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 31, 2010)

weird, i was just looking at these today. my choice is the lian-li. the cleanest look.

edit: BTW performance-pcs.com has that aerocool on sale for 89.99


----------



## sneekypeet (May 31, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> weird, i was just looking at these today. my choice is the lian-li. the cleanest look.
> 
> edit: BTW performance-pcs.com has that aerocool on sale for 89.99



hmmm seems odd doesnt it easy, almost like devine intervention. 

The aerocool is a cool concept, but slighlty unattractive to look at. The Lian li is going to be much nicer to look at.


----------



## F1reFly (May 31, 2010)

so LIan Li is is nicer on the eyes...ok, how about the feature differences? 

One other thing i didnt like about the Lianli is if you read the comments, people say how flimsy the aluminum sheets are and it requires a screw driver to open the side panels up which mares easily, and it vibrates making noise. But i shouldnt have to get into it much hopefully. I could put some Dynomat on the panels if there is room. i still hate the idea of optical drives on the side and imo, would make it look ugly but i dunno yet.

i dunno, need some more opinions before i decide. i'm pretty picky about cases, but i dont want to go on looks alone. No opnions on the Apevia?

i almost considered making my own out of wood or something but those kinds of things don't usually pan out too well for me.


----------



## Loosenut (May 31, 2010)

To me, the AeroCool qx 2000 looks like a cheap '80s style boombox


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 31, 2010)

I sort of like the Apevia with the windows but the PSU wouldn't be that useful.


----------



## Thrackan (May 31, 2010)

I've yet to see a Lian Li that's not quality built. But then again, I haven't had my hands on that particular case yet.

My vote still goes to the Lian Li case, cause I like clean.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 31, 2010)

the APEVIA looks cool.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 31, 2010)

You can also look at the silverstone sg05.. saw someone back then fit an h50 in there..







and has good length for a vid card as well..


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 31, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> You can also look at the silverstone sg05.. saw someone back then fit an h50 in there..
> 
> http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...06526795697_1004485697_30664919_2364313_n.jpg
> 
> ...



nice compact case!


----------



## F1reFly (May 31, 2010)

^thats for mini ITX boards.but looks nice.

So i'm narrowing it down to either Aerocool or LianLi...i'm reading pro reviews i'm finding on google.
i still cant get past the side optical drives and the usb ports would face my wall


----------



## _Zod_ (May 31, 2010)

I just ordered the Apevia without side windows (RF leakage, thin and scratch easily). Should arrive tomorrow. I went with it because the PS isn't over the CPU and with slight modding can fit a tall cooler easily. Also it appears to be quite roomy overall. Downside is build quality. The Apevia is flimsy and comes with a power supply I wouldn't trust to power an 8088 machine. We shall see


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 31, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> ^thats for mini ITX boards.but looks nice.
> 
> So i'm narrowing it down to either Aerocool or LianLi...i'm reading pro reviews i'm finding on google.
> i still cant get past the side optical drives and the usb ports would face my wall


oh yeah, lol. was confused for a moment there.. mixed up mini with micro


----------



## F1reFly (Jun 1, 2010)

_Zod_ said:


> I just ordered the Apevia without side windows (RF leakage, thin and scratch easily). Should arrive tomorrow. I went with it because the PS isn't over the CPU and with slight modding can fit a tall cooler easily. Also it appears to be quite roomy overall. Downside is build quality. The Apevia is flimsy and comes with a power supply I wouldn't trust to power an 8088 machine. We shall see



i noticed most cases in general are pretty flimsy or prone to scratches. Most every case i've owned has cheap thin plastics and aluminum for shells. Even my current Cosmos-S case which i paid over $300 for has some flimsy areas. Like the front mesh optical bays have these really cheap plastic snaps that warp out of shape and break way to easy. The side aluminum panels flex...etc. Frame is strong though but lot of good that does if the shell that everyone sees is all scratched and bent up and its very bulky and heavy once loaded. looks nice but waayy too big, i'm tired of huge towers and just towers in general.

Heck most OEM cases, especially older ones are really heavy and solid. I had one that was abused in a school and a little cleaning and sanding and it was like brand new.

Anyways, i did as generally suggested and went with the Lian Li...at least i know its decent quality for the price and well thought out in design. Should arrive end of this week i hope.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 1, 2010)

antec mini p180 ... with a window...


----------

